# Hinged Mast Step OR Tabernacle



## bratzcpa (Oct 18, 2011)

I am wanting to put a system on my Catalina 27 and enables me to raise or lower the mast myself - not always be dependent on a crane everytime.

I have read several accounts each of people who have used a hinged mast step. Catalina 27 - Installing the hinged mast step

Also read a number of accounts of people who have a tabernacle system.

I would be interested in opinions here. Which system is better and why?

thx, markb


----------



## CapnBilll (Sep 9, 2006)

I have a tabernacle, it seems weaker to me than a hinged step.


----------



## Gramps (Sep 18, 2012)

I have a home made hinged mast step and lowering rig that works quite well single handed for me. Pics of it in action can be seen at Bristol27.com under SV Moxie.


----------



## donlofland (Dec 8, 2008)

I followed Judy's method in your link, and raised the mast with that, and it's been up ever since-so I can't say how it goes taking it down.

But-sinking the stainless steel inserts in epoxy to the cabin top is great for lateral/fore and aft anchoring, but if you have the base of the mast attached at the hinge and the mast resting on the stern pulpit, there's a lot of leverage acting to pull the whole thing back out of the cabin top. (We accounted for that by having a poor schlep sitting on the stern pulpit with the mast resting on his shoulder for the time it took to do final preparations before raising it with spinaker pole serving as gin pole. It could have gone a lot more smoothly.)

I've heard about/seen on You Tube a technique using a 2X4 A-frame to spreader height to raise lower the mast-I'll probably try this next time around-and from You Tube, it might be simpler than the hinge...


----------

